# [Rented] New Year (from Dec 28) Orange Lake Orlando $700



## peterjames2000 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice single storey semi-townhouse sleeping 6/8 and overlooking golf course in one of the best Florida resorts. Only a few minutes stroll from West Village facilities, and no noise from any highways. 10 minutes drive from disney. It is unit 2310 on Sand Hill Drive in the block of town houses 2308-231S on the map on www.orangelakeresales.com. Sunday check in Dec 28. See photos here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fveyvqi3bwcgjdz/C6obB2EIbw.


----------



## peterjames2000 (Dec 12, 2014)

Still available


----------



## peterjames2000 (Dec 16, 2014)

still available


----------



## soccermom25 (Dec 16, 2014)

Can this be changed to the 27th (Saturday) check-in? I am VERY interested if you can...

Thank you,
Rose


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Orange Lake has fixed weeks, so I doubt a date change is possible.


----------



## team2win (Dec 17, 2014)

*I would like to rent*

I would like to rent.
I sent a pm and email

Eric
916 349 6700


----------



## rachaela (Dec 17, 2014)

*Would love to rent*

Please call rachael
706-564-9074


----------



## peterjames2000 (Dec 23, 2014)

Now rented, thanks for interest


----------

